# Gotta love them dogs



## Guest (May 9, 2005)

From the AP Wire from Africa on the news:

NAIROBI, Kenya (May 9) - A stray dog saved the life of a newborn baby after finding the abandoned infant in a forest and apparently carrying it across a busy road and through some barbed wire to her litter of puppies, witnesses said.

The stray dog found the infant, clad in tattered clothing, in a poor neighborhood near the Ngong Forests in the capital of Nairobi, Stephen Thoya told the independent Daily Nation newspaper.

The dog apparently found the baby Friday in the plastic bag in which the infant had been abandoned, said Aggrey Mwalimu, owner of the shed where the animal was guarding its puppies. The seven-pound, four-ounce infant was taken to the hospital for treatment on Saturday.

''She is doing well, responding to treatment, she is stable. ... She is on antibiotics,'' Kenyatta National Hospital spokeswoman Hanna Gakuo told The Associated Press from the hospital, where health workers called the infant Angel.

Kenya's media often report the abandonment of newborns by mothers. Poverty and the inability to care for the child are seen as the root cause of the problem. Most people who abandon babies are never caught.

The child had not yet been claimed.

''Abandoned babies are normally taken to the Kenyatta National Hospital because it is a public hospital,'' Gakuo said. ''People are now donating diapers and baby clothes for this one.''


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Well, now this has got me to weeping.

The dog is a lovey.
The situation re: the baby is so sad.
And I love Kenya. "I once had a farm in Africa ... in the Ngong hills...."

Sigh.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

HAH! I've just decided something. I must have a pet, and may get a kitty. The name? Kenya. It's done.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Janine...I saw the video that went to the story you are speaking of on the news. Truly a story that shows the compassion of animals. I just love animals.

Dreamer...I wish so much that you do get you a lovely little Kenya to love on. What in this world could possibly be better?


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2005)

Oh, I hope I can see the video, news show of that story. See, I want to adopt the DOG, not the baby, lol..

Dreamer, "Kenya" - excellent. Just excellent. yes, you need a little lovey.

And let us also pause to contemplate that not all dogs are the same (each are wonderful in their OWN way). Had the story been slightly different, it might have gone something like this:

"Baby ACCIDENTALLY Rescued" 
An abandoned baby was found at the edge of a highway today as witnesses recount seeing a small terrier type boo-dog dragging the tiny body across the road. Once the small terrier extricated the pop-tarts from the backpack that the baby had been placed in, the baby was left in a ditch. Luckily, all are now doing well.

:wink:


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

> "Baby ACCIDENTALLY Rescued"
> An abandoned baby was found at the edge of a highway today as witnesses recount seeing a small terrier type boo-dog dragging the tiny body across the road. Once the small terrier extricated the pop-tarts from the backpack that the baby had been placed in, the baby was left in a ditch. Luckily, all are now doing well.


ROARING. Oh, I miss my Boozer MacGee. I do, I do, I do.

I am terrified (TERRIER-FIED) however that we're bound for a lawsuit. Boo has a new penchant for chasing bicyclists and grabbing onto their pant-legs! I swear he IS the proverbial dog attached to the smiling mailman's leg in every commercial you've ever seen.

Bless the beasts and the children.
And yup, I need a lovey. I really do. I miss my Gracie love.
Thank you ladies for warmin' the cockles of me 'eart. 8) 
L,
D


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Here is a picture of the dog that "knew" that little baby needed her. Animals are amazing. Wish we could be more like them.

Dreamer...It's been over 12 hours...have you find a lovey yet ???
Don't forget http://www.petfinder.com
Lot's of lovey's looking for someone like you.


----------

